

Can Yahoo still be saved? - tengkahwee
http://money.cnn.com/2010/09/09/technology/thebuzz/index.htm

======
devmonk
I imagine that the brand won't have much mindshare after another 10 or so
years. It is already pretty much dead to me other than a few email accounts.
After it tanks, it will probably get picked up by someone and people will
continue to be able to access their Yahoo mail.

Remember Webcrawler? That was the tool to use prior to Google, for a short
amount of time at least. It's still there <http://www.webcrawler.com/> and
owned by Infospace. Is it relevant? No. But it still exists.

Eventually those that lose to greater companies (like Google) on the web will
totally fade away, but unlike old department stores of the past who haven't
left a much of a trace in their wake, it is much easier to buy old web assets
up and continue hosting them, if for no other reason than to steal their
traffic for marketing purposes.

